# Got Stilts?



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm finding a resemblance.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Those gotta be custom...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Nick Harmon said:


> I'm finding a resemblance.


that's cool but very bad for you knees...when he is about 40 he will feel it or need to have knee surgery ...too much joint strain


----------

